# sata und ata platten an einem board?



## Transmitter (12. Juni 2003)

hi!

kann man das irgendwo einschalten?

zusammen laufen die platte nicht, nur entweder sata oder ata .. 

aber ich will jetzt zusätzlich zu  meiner sata noch ne ata hd dazu hängen .. hab ich da ne chance oder brauch ich einen ata / sata adapter?

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## tuxracer (24. Juni 2003)

da musst Du schon präziser werden.

was für ein board
was wo angehängt(sata an sata oder mit adapter)


bei mir (Mainboard ABIT N7F-S) habe ich null problemo, 2 SATA Platten und noch ein paar gewöhnliche ATA platten gemeinsam laufen zu lassen.
das geht.


----------



## Transmitter (24. Juni 2003)

tuxracer? hehe 

Das Board ist das Asus P4G8X deluxe.

Die Platte hängt an dem S-ATA on board.

Und da sind noch IDE Ports auf dem Board.

Und wenn da noch eine IDE Platte dran hängt gehts nicht mehr.

Hast du da irgendwelche besonderen BIOS Settings benutzt?
Oder ging das gleich auf Anhieb?


----------



## tuxracer (24. Juni 2003)

ich musste nix spezielles einstellen

einzig aufgrund eines Bugs meines Mainboardes musste ich um ins RAID BIOS zu kommen, alle Onboardkomponenten temporär deaktivieren, da das RAID BIOS permanent abgestürzt ist, wenn ich ein ARRAY erstellen wollte.
Dann hab ich wie gesagt alle onboardkomponenten deaktiviert, hab das ARRAY erstellt, und dann wieder alles aktiviert, und mein System (Win XP) installiert.
dies ist aber da Du ein anderes Board hast, anicht relevant.

 weiter hab ich nichts eingestellt.
Ich hab das Gefühl, bei Dir wird ein BIOS Update fällig, weil wahrscheinlich da der hund begraben sein wird.

Es ist schon so, heutzutage ist oftmals bei neuer Hardware als erstes ein upgrade des BIOS das erste was fällig ist, weil die einfach alles viel zu schnell auf den markt werfen, und zu wenig gründlich testen.


----------



## Transmitter (24. Juni 2003)

Was hast du denn für ein RAID-Level verwendet?

Und wie hängen die Platten zusammen?


----------



## tuxracer (24. Juni 2003)

der Raid level der ata Platten ist null (for speed  )


und da ja bei seriell ata nur eine platte pro stecker verwendet werden kann, jede an nem eigenen kabel auf den jeweiligen stecker des mainboards

dann am primary master hängt meine 3. Platte und am secondary master mein DVD ROM


----------



## Dr_Ogen (8. März 2004)

Jo Hi,
ich hab mir vor ner Weile auch ne S-ATA Platte zugelegt (120GB Maxtor) und hab sie an meinem Board(ASUS AN87x Deluxe 2.0) als "Primary SATA " angeschlossen. Ich hab aber noch eine andere Fesplatte die nur per IDE Kabel angeschlosssen werden kann (40GB Seagate) und die möchte ich zusätzlich als Slave ranhängen. Aber immer wenn ich sie als Primary Slave anschließe kann mein Windows XP von der SATA -Plate nicht booten und fährt sich permanent fest. Da auf der 40er auch ein Betriebssytem installiert ist hab ich diese mal als Master rangehängt und das klappte einwandfrei, ich konnte sogar auf meine SATA - platte zugreifen.

Aber wie bekomm ich die zun einem lauffähigen Slave?

D_O


----------



## tuxracer (9. März 2004)

@Dr_Ogen


Wieso soll das nicht gehen, die IDE Platte an den S-ATA zu hängen.

So gut wie alle Mainboards mit S-ATA Anschlüssen haben als Zubehör den Serilell Adapter bei, welcher dazu da ist ne IDE ATA an nen S-ATA zu hängen.

Diese Adapter gibts auch einzeln zu kaufen, für en paar Euros.


----------



## Dr_Ogen (10. März 2004)

Gut Danke dann werde ich diesen Adapter mal Suchen.

thx D_O


----------



## Overlord (10. März 2004)

@ Dr_Ogen

Bei den Sata Ports gibt´s kein Primary oder Slave
Deine ATA  Festplatte kann auch eine Primary-platte sein, dann musst du nur im BIOS bei der Reihenfolge für den Zugriff  als erste Platte "SCSI" wählen

Falls Du´s nicht hinbekommst, schreibste noch mal, dann erklär ichs Dir genauer!
Einen Adapter brauchst Du auf alle Fälle nicht

MfG


----------



## xjmdolby (22. Juni 2004)

@ Overlord

Ich habe das gleiche oder zumindest ein ähnliches Problem.
Wenn ich meine ATA-Platte vom IDE-Port abhänge und meine SATA-Platte booten will, hängt das System sich beim Hochfahren im Windows-Bildschirm auf. Hänge ich die IDE-Platte wieder ein, kann ich über Boot-Manager beide Platten booten.

Wieso bootet die SATA-Platte nicht allein ? Habe im BIOS als First-Boot = SCSI gewählt. Trotzdem kein Booten.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Jochen


----------



## tuxracer (23. Juni 2004)

Das mit dem einstellen auf SCSI ist nur bei externen SATA Controllern, nicht bei OnBoard.

Bei nem OnBoard SATA muss nicht SCSI eingestellt werden

Da hat es meistens unter ADVANCED BIOS Features ne Auswahl Hard Disk Boot Priority

wo Du dann die Auswahl hast Bootable Add in Device( was ein am PCI hängender SVCSI oder IDE/SATA Controller wäre, oder im gleichen Menu sind alle eingebauten SATA und IDE Plattenm aufge¨ührt, und da musst Du dann die richtige auswählen

zudem gibts meist ne option, um bei Plattenwechseln( ein oder ausbau von  ner Platte) einzustellen, ob Du jedes mal benacvhrichtigt werden willst, wenn sich  möglicherweise die Boot Priority geändert hat, oder ob Du das ausschalten willst, weil Du weisst, das Du immer ab der gleichen Platte bootest.

heisst 

HDD Change Message 


@ Transmitter

ich hab rausgefunden was Dein Prob ist, weil ich hab nun auch ein Board( ein anderes als Du) wo das parallele betreiben von SATA und OIDE nicht geht.

ich hab nun rausgefunden das es auf den verwendeten Chipsatz und die Anzahl ankommt, und eben wie der Hertsteller diese nutzt.

es gibt Boards wo es ohne Probs geht, bei anderen muss der IDE Kanal (ist wählbar welcher) auf den SATA Kanal geswitched werden.

Das bedeutet, das es eben bei manchen Boards, nur jeweils 4 Geräte zum anschliessen gibt, obwohl für 6 Platz wäre, eweil ein Kanal dann geshared wird.


----------



## Opium (12. Juli 2004)

ALSO ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich hab mir zwei  Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 SATA 200GB gekauft und hab zusätzlich noch zwei IDE (40GB-master-,60GGB-slave) auf denen WinXp pro installiert ist. Jetzt hab ich das problem das die s-ata platten nicht angezeigt werden jedoch bei der Hardwareerkennung gelistet sind. 
Wiesooo funktioniert das nich?
- Mainboard Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe ( da is ein on board s-ata raid controler dabei )

?


----------



## tuxracer (14. Juli 2004)

@Opium

Ich hoff für Dich das meine Vermutung stimmt

mach mal einen rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz
 Verwalten
Datenträgerverwaltung

da sollten Deine Platten dann angezeigt werden
da solltest Du dann mit rechtsklick auf den unzugeordneten Bereich Partition erstellen, die Platten Partitionieren, und formatieren
möglicherweise solltest Du aber zuerst,
falls nicht schon geschehen den Treiber für den SATA Controller installieren
auch wenn dieser OnBoard ist braucht der nen Treiber, weil Windows die noch nicht von Haus aus mitbringt


----------

